# Livingston Mid-Lake Hump



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The whites have completed their journy back to the South end of the lake, that is those that do travel up river to spawn, there are a lot that spawn on windy points in the lake.
Anyway, they are back and loads of fun. Vertical jigging is hands down the most fun way to catch whites for me. I like it even better than top water schooling. I guess becaue it never ceases to amaze me that you can dangle a hunk of lead over the side of the boat and catch them. When they are on the South lake humps it is great fishing, like today. I went out at about 7:30 and didn't get to my spot until about 9:00 and was back at the ramp by 10:30. A fisherman (Martin)that I often see doing the same kind of fishing as I do was at the spot with his brother-in-law. Martin lives on the lake and he has a great fishing partner who is always with him. He does a very important job for Martin by biting every white bass at least once before it is let go or hits the cooler.
I am still without my good camera, and have only a phone/cooler shot to share. But I think my friend will bring the camera when he comes to the retirement blowout debauchery on the 7th. I'll have better pics to share after that.Good luck to all and welcome Martin to 2cool.
SS


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks SS, was it very windy today? Those look like some fat whites. Have a great weekend and be safe.
Yakfishin


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The wind was light about 5 knots from the Southwest. It was very overcast and the fish had been biting all morning as when I pulled up the guys there said that they had slowed down and they bit pretty hard the whole time I was there.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks For The Report


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the report Loy. I have to try that vertical jigging with you one of these days. Keep up with the good reports.....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Loy, I think I know who Martin is. He has maroon on his boat seems like, and has a dog that he jokes always barks when he catches a fish, so he can't be sneaky?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

After thinking about Martin's dog I understand that he /she is retrieving. Those labs just have to do that. So when he throws something out the dog must retrieve it some how! Yeah i bet you have seen him on the lake he is a finer fellow with excellent fishing manners. i think his boat has a maroon stripe, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Nope, the fellow I'm thinking of doesn't have a Lab, I think it's a Springer Spaniel or one of the spaniels.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Donald I sent you a PM, hope that you can make the party! Dbullard caught a fine mess of blues last night and he donating some for the cause, appreciate db. He sent a pic message and they caught some nice size blues jugging last night and some on R&R this morning.


----------



## StanC (Aug 7, 2004)

where can i find a map of the lake showing the depths and structure


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Academy has a decent one I think; the Top Spot brand seems pretty good.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I think you get a good map at Browder's marina or Wal-mart in Livingston, and the tackle shop that is in Onalaska.


----------



## StanC (Aug 7, 2004)

hey thanks guys i live down on the bay but i sure enjoy catching the whites when i can lots of fun


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

hey, SS have you found the bigger white bass yet? Over Memorial day weekend we caught over 175 fish and only 10 or so were over 13". and most of those were stripers with one 20" keeper.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I fished all 3 days of the long week end and caught many 13" to 14" whites at the hump that were nice and fat, see pic. I would catch about 3 mid-sized ones to a good one, which is not bad.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

k Thanks. I dont know what are problem is then. Do you know where the Ash Flats are?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have gotten really lazy about white bass fishing in the lasat few years and just hit my gps spots untill i find them willing to bit. When i first started fishing the lake I would use the maps and hit different spots up and down the lake and Ash flats was one of them. It is a little too far up the lake for me i stay pretty much South of Pine island, and the Lump.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I took my set of graveyard shifts off on vacation, which should have started this past Friday night. I fished this past Thursday and today on Livingston. The numbers of whites are there, but so far for me the sizes have not been too great. I saw Shadslinger on the Hump today, but he took off to a different spot after we said hello to each other.


----------

